# Matthew Poole's Model for Maintaining Students



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2008)

Matthew Poole once proposed a plan for financially supporting divinity students as they studied to become ministers entitled: _A Model for the maintaining of Students of choice abilities at the University, and principally in order to the Ministry_. The plan was well received at the time, but failed to be implemented due to the Restoration. The text of his document is not easy to find, but there is a copy online as it was reproduced in 1831. The plan was supported and commended by Richard Baxter and many other eminent divines of the day (the text below gives the date as 1648 but it was actually 1658). As the introduction to this work notes, "The addresses by Poole and Baxter are worthy of their authors, and fit to be circulated and read to the end of time." For those who are interested, it can be read online here:

The American Quarterly Register - Google Book Search


----------

